# Finally.... my dream car



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello all!

The name's Greg, some of you may know me from other VAG related sites and forums. I've been a VAG driver for 9 years now and thought it was time to finally purchase the car i'd been wanting for years, my first Audi TT.

I pick the keys up tomorrow, the car is a 225 Roadster in Silver with black leather - can't wait! 

So I thought it'd be rude not to introduce myself and say hi as you'll all be seeing a lot of me from now on!! 8)

Greg


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Good man, post some pictures!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks for the welcome guys! 

I picked the car up at lunch time today and this afternoon dragged so bad, i just wanted to leave work and take it for a spin!!!

As soon as I left work i took it for a drive, roof down (obviously!) Got a mile from home and the water temp light started flashing and a big warning displayed on the dash! Typical! I limped it home only to find it's emptied itself of all water and coolant 

It looks like the leak's coming from the block somewhere above the gearbox, i'm thinking the temp sensor o ring? I'll be out there tomorrow in the daylight having a look, i hope its nothing major!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

